# Firestone Flame - GTO muscle



## Vbushnell (Jan 15, 2021)

Here is a bike I recently completed  From the guard, chainring, and curves of the frame.... looks to be a Ross built bike, based off their Polobike model.  This is my second Ross built Firestone bike, the first was modeled  off the Barracuda 3 speed with stick.   This bike is a much more simple Coaster brake with Bendix 70 hub and brake   Has a few extra character points with the City of Austin Bicycle license   All the mechanics are rebuilt and working great   I added a set of Firestone high speed 20 x 2.125 tires   This was a big deal in my head for a Firestone bike to have Firestone tires   I added the fenders, I do not think this basic model came with fenders originally   I had to make a new head badge out of some sheet metal (cut with electric sheers shaped/painted/made the decal/riveted the baby on there)  I made the Firestone decal for Down tube and the forks.  Added a new chain   Rides good    Took a very simple looking bike and added a little Street credit


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2021)

Killer seat and bars on that one. Real nice you always have great bikes, good luck


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2021)

Cool little bike.  Well done.  Not every kid rode a Schwinn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 16, 2021)

Crazy how this bike is more rare then stingray and lucky to get half the price. I love my stingrays but the other brands are far more intriguing.


1motime said:


> Cool little bike. Well done. Not every kid rode a Schwinn


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 16, 2021)

This bike has some quality to it.  
I found the bearings to be made by National Bearings, the original tires were Carlisle which I changed out to Firestone.   Handlebars Made by Wald.   Union Pedals.  Bendix back hub.   I like the styling of Seat mount to the sissy bar and graphics on the guard.


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice Bike!!


----------

